# Vibration in first gear



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

My 1989 Max (315K) shakes when engaging in 1st Gear. I assume it is wore motor mount(s).
Any suggestions for replacement source or procedure to replace. I anticipate placing a block of wood on a jack and raising the engine and working from top and bottom. Can I buy them from Auto Zone or similar source - any one recommend where to buy them?
Thanks!


----------

